# River tubes?



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Being so close to the lower Salt, thinking of grabbing a nice river tube. Anyone have experience with either the NRS or Aire Roctagon tubes? Or any other tubes that I am not aware of? Would be nice if they could hold up to more than the occasional low water float. Thinking if I ever get another trip through the Grand, it might be nice to take one for a little fun on the little Colorado.

Thanks.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like the Rocktagon is pretty durable. I haven't found any reviews for it, but just came across this in the Aire blog. Pretty neat.

Rocktagon River Tube in The Grand Canyon


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought some tubes designed for towing behind ski boats. They are way more durable than a standards cheap plastic river tube, but don't carry the heft price tag of NRS or Aire tubes ($130 to $150). I'm sure the NRS and Aire ones are a bit better, but I tube like once or twice per year. I wanted the security of something better than a pool toy though. In fact, I picked up a couple of ones on clearance at sports authority for like $35.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been wanting to get some as well. When Boulder Creek and Creek creek get too low, the tubes would be fun alternatives for the family for close to home river fun...

I haven't really found much in between the NRS/Aire river tubes and less durable. The ski boat alternative might not be too bad, just wondering how they'd hold up to a rock or two. That's my biggest concern, is punctures from rocks and twigs. Doubt those ski tubes are designed to hold up t o that, you just don't see a lot of rocks and twigs in the middle of a lake while running behind a boat (or at least I hope you don't!)...


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

BoilermakerU said:


> I've been wanting to get some as well. When Boulder Creek and Creek creek get too low, the tubes would be fun alternatives for the family for close to home river fun...
> 
> I haven't really found much in between the NRS/Aire river tubes and less durable. The ski boat alternative might not be too bad, just wondering how they'd hold up to a rock or two. That's my biggest concern, is punctures from rocks and twigs. Doubt those ski tubes are designed to hold up t o that, you just don't see a lot of rocks and twigs in the middle of a lake while running behind a boat (or at least I hope you don't!)...


Take one out of package at Sports Authority and see what you think. They are way more durable (thick vinyl bladder and reasonable denier cover) than your standard variety one that I agree would never hold up to an impact to a rock. I have never compared directly to NRS ones. I just couldn't swallow spending $500 on river tubes for 4 people that we might use 1 or 2 times per year. I've used them 3 times on South Platte (i.e, Deckers) and have yet to pop one.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*River Rat*

I have used a River Rat tube (super cheap Intex tube) for more than 8 years, with more than 50 miles of class III+ rapids, it has a couple of patches but I've never had a blowout. I'm an avid whitewater tuber and prefer the River Rat because it's lightweight and is a great fit for me.

I've looked at and considered the tougher tubes and just don't see the point. I'm not sure they still make the River Rat though, the recent Intex tubes I've seen are made of a different material and have drink holders and handles - it works for my friend, we did the racecourse a couple times over the weekend in tubes and he used the new Intex model.

Toobin Sunset Rapid 2014:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoR6Po4RIaw

Souse Hole pic from Saturday 6/21:
SouthernExposure, BikeRallyPhotos.com, Raftphotos.com, Raft Photos, Red River


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered a Rocktagon last night. Yeah it is pretty expensive, but I do have my reasons.

Besides it looking to be more durable and comfortable than most tubes. I get to support Aire and my my local river supply shop (Wet Dreams River Supply, Flagstaff). But one of the biggest reason I spent that money is to make myself feel obligated to get out of the house more. I live so close to the lower Salt, and haven't been tubing in years. I enjoy it a lot, but never do it, so I am hoping this will motivate me.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Isip,

Cool video. I see us using the tubes more on small creeks at low water than in larger rivers with lots of rapids. Thus the concern with durability. I can see taking my kids $6 pool tubes through something big like that and not having any concern. I can't see them lasting on Clear Creek at 150 cfs though... LoL

I may check out the ski boat tubes at Sports Authority. May be a good comprimise. Like Denali said, I need 4 of them and that's a lot to spend on tibes that won't get as much use as the mini-Max does...


----------

